# Betta Habitat!



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

*Good Betta Habitat?*

Well hi ! 

Unfortuantely, I had to downgrade my betta's tank to this glass cube and I was wondering if it would be an adequate living space for my male betta ! Would he get bored in his tank? Any advice in other decorations? I also clean it out 100% weekly, is that good enough? Thanks 

(For the record, the water usually is above what is depicted in the pictures, it's just that the water level lowers due to evaportation.)


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks pretty spacious for a smaller setup.. hes got a bubble nest going.. and that means hes happy... right?


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, a 100% is good, perhaps try to fit in a 50% midweek. Some bettas are super good jumpers some type of a top will prevent that. Love the " cube " look. Your betta looks happy to me.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

the only changes i'd make would be switching out those plastic plants for either live or fabric plants, and put a mesh or some other breathable material (a doily secured with a rubber band perhaps?) on top to prevent jumping.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

How big is it? Looks to be 2-3g, if kept properly he should do fine. I'd put in some kind of cave, I found a ceramic "Betta" log at Petsmart that doesn't take up a lot of room. They also have some broad leaf silk plants that I think would be good, it'd give him something to rest on. And like already suggested I'd put some kind of top on it, maybe get a piece of screen cut to just come over the edges where you can bend them down.


----------



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback! :-D

I will get a screen for the top to avoid jumping. 

And well, the plant in the middle is a silk plant..

I saw a leaf hammock that can be attached anywhere on the glass. Willl he actually use it? :|


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

My males use leaves all the time to relax on & the tops of their caves & inside their caves & the suction cups of the heater . . .LOL


----------



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

That's so cute ! aha

I'll probably buy a hut and a leaf hammock c:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I would do 100% water changes every few days because smaller tanks get greater amount of ammonia XD a bubblenest is from natural instinct! I agree with Shellieca! Some silk plants and a cave will make him even more happy! >.<


----------



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

Alright c: 

I didn't answer a previous question as to how big it was...
Well, I measured it and it seems to be a little more than 1.5g.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I think a 50% water change midweek and a 100% change at the end of the week is sufficient. He looks fine


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> I think a 50% water change midweek and a 100% change at the end of the week is sufficient. He looks fine


Ok yeah, I think that would work! XD lol it looks bigger than 1.5! Atleast two! But whatever the measurements say!!! >.<


----------



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Ok yeah, I think that would work! XD lol it looks bigger than 1.5! Atleast two! But whatever the measurements say!!! >.<


Right?! It does look bigger, I might check the measurements out again when I clean out his tank ! xD


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

2g is absolutely minimum to keep a fish healthy long term. A 1.5g box is not going to let him live to his fullest.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Like the others have said, I would use silk plants and get a hiding spot....other than that I think your setup is super cute and with the proper water changes would be a good environment! I love the glass cube!


----------



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

callistra said:


> 2g is absolutely minimum to keep a fish healthy long term. A 1.5g box is not going to let him live to his fullest.


Like I said, I don't know the exact measurements, so I'll get an exact measure when I clean out his home out again. If it more than 1.5g, I would say it is 2g.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

TorukBetta said:


> Like I said, I don't know the exact measurements, so I'll get an exact measure when I clean out his home out again. If it more than 1.5g, I would say it is 2g.


You can keep a betta in a smaller tank as long as you keep up with water changes. I prefer bigger because you don't have to change the water so much!!! XD


----------



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> You can keep a betta in a smaller tank as long as you keep up with water changes. I prefer bigger because you don't have to change the water so much!!! XD


Yes, I am aware xD ! Thanks


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

TorukBetta said:


> Yes, I am aware xD ! Thanks


Good! Just didn't want them to get to your head! I used to say that 2 was the minimum but I have learned!!! >.~


----------



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Good! Just didn't want them to get to your head! I used to say that 2 was the minimum but I have learned!!! >.~


Oh okay! A lot of people say that a 2g is the minimum, but I always doubted. Thanks for making it crystal clear C:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bubble nesting does not mean the betta is happy as some betta fish with severe tumors and other issues build a bubble nest just before dieing. However your tank looks good do regular water changes and he should be good.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol yep!!! Anytime!!! Lol ^.~


----------



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Bubble nesting does not mean the betta is happy as some betta fish with severe tumors and other issues build a bubble nest just before dieing. However your tank looks good do regular water changes and he should be good.


True about bubble nesting. & Thank you!


----------

